# Training in the Philippines



## Dean X (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey!

Embarking on a trip to the far east. I plan to be in the philippines for around 5 weeks, around 2 of which I plan to spend training.

I wanted to know what teachers there you would reccommend in any FMA whatsoever.

Doesnt have to be near manila as i'm gonna be moving around.

Thanks!


----------



## Danny T (Aug 17, 2015)

Are you looking for a specific type of training? 
Where will you be besides Manila? There are many different areas. Like around 2000 inhabited islands and there is some kind of training in all of them.


----------



## Hyoho (Aug 17, 2015)

Dont you have an introduction?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2015)

What do you already study and with whom?  That could help us steer you in the right direction and of course you could then let them know you are coming and make arrangements.


----------



## Dean X (Aug 18, 2015)

Umm ok ill answer all the questions lol.

Part of the point of the trip (i'm travelling all over east asia) is just going with the flow, so I haven't planned alot. the good part about it is that if you recommend someone specific, i can just go there....itll probably be an adventure and thats what im looking for anyway.

I dont understand the question about the introduction.

Regarding my previous knowledge. I have been training in Bujinkan for 12 years now. Aside from that I have practiced under Guy Refaeli's student for a year in Modern arnis/kali/eskrima as part of one school. not sure where in the philippines he trains when he goes there, and i'm planning on asking him, but my teacher is currently abroad and I'll have a chance to sit with him only later, so i decided to start asking in other places.

What would I like to study...well anything would be cool. I'm looking for physical training, and if there are places that train more than once a week would be better, so i can cram in as much training as possible. specifically training in pekiti tirsia is something i really want to do (my teacher talks about there knife work alot), but seriously, if theres a good teacher who is willing to teach, im willing to learn.

hope that clears some stuff up


----------



## Hyoho (Aug 18, 2015)

I mentioned introduction because believe it or not teachers take on students for what they hope is long term. They spend a lot of time and trouble handing on what they themselves have been taught by their teacher. Its not an 'adventure' most teachers would willing partake in as you are wasting their time. Best find out where your teacher goes and at least bring a letter here. Have a good trip. Current visas are 30 days. You will have to go to immigration and renew at least once.


----------



## GaelTex (Aug 19, 2015)

You are in luck , there are plenty of great teachers in the Philippines to train under. I have been going back and forth from Texas for many many years. I study under Rommel Tortal in Pekiti Tirsia, and have studied under several other Pekiti instructors, as well as being aquainted with many others. Around the Manila area there are many Pekiti groups to train under, including : Micky Alcaraz , Bob Rodriguez , Buddy Acenas , Ritch Soriano, I know all of them personally and would gladly recomend them.  I would say Rommel Tortal , but he is currently touring in the states. Also Rodel Dagooc of Smoking Sticks/Modern Arnis is a very nice guy. There are plenty of others that I am sure are great as well in Pekiti as well as other styles, but I do not know them personally so I cannot speak on them. If you want me to get you in touch with any of these , just send me a private message and I will help as good as I can.  Also The post above me  that stated that the current visas are 30 days ,,, that is very true and very good advice to pay attention to. Best of luck to you , Im sure you will have a great adventure whichever path you choose !


----------



## Hyoho (Aug 19, 2015)

There you go Dean X. Good Filipino hospitality. Hope the weathers good for you. Some nasty typhoons hanging around here right now.


----------



## Dean X (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm arriving in Manila around December so hopefully everything will quiet down until then


----------

